# name help!(with pictures!)



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she is gorgeous. That is my kind of horse being bulky like she is with those huge bones and feet. As for names; Tara, Loon (cause her blaze looks like a balloon on a string), or maybe some odd flower name cause it also looks like a flower on a long stem.  IDK but she is beautiful and good for you taking her in. How old is she? Is she broke?


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

jolie or maria 
you probaly wont like em but i thought i would throw them out there


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha aww there all cute names!

yes she is broke, but she only lets me ride her lol
she needs alot of training though,
and she wont take the bit at all
so we think she might have wolf teeth


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

oh and shes 6


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont know, but she kinda looks like a Squiggy to me


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww! thats cute!lol


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Last night when you posted without pictures but mentioned she had a skinny blaze, the name "River" popped into my head but today, seeing her blaze, it looks like a "Daisy." Her coloring is so rich. Glad she found her way to you and you can both heal together


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

*Terra* _(she's the exact color of terra cotta clay/pots!)_


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I like smrobs loon or loona. It does look like a baloone on a string.  She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## ponygalmaddy (May 19, 2009)

savanna

precious

lyric

melody

harmony


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww i love terra and loona!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww lyric's cute to!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww danastark-i like it
and thanks jiff really liked her when he was alive, and so im giving her a second chancei cant belive someone would abondon her!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I would like the name Maria, she looks like a spanish lady and it seems to fit.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

shes so beautiful! jiffers would love her ;D i miss you girl! we need to talk some more! 

to me, her blaze looks like a tornado..or a twister... you could call her twister. of lightning since it kinda looks like a lightning strike..im not very creative with names.. lol.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

the first name that i thought of when i saw her was Tess!!! what is that horse name in dreamer that she looks like?? you could name her that. LOL i like the name squiggy too!!!! but i think she looks like a Tess


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

aww i just thought of something lol!! her strip on her head looks like a dandelion!!! i love dandelions!!! you could call her dandelion!!! i like that, its pretty haha!!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I like Savannah.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

chubby mcChuberson lol jk. She has a very sweet look to her. I like maria, lady, bailey, copper (well thats kind of a boys name, you could name her coppina!! lol jk) i like the names that have been said so far.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I also like the names: Sonador and Issabel, in addition to Maria and Bailey.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow she sure is a pretty mare, but chunky!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

how bout penny shes the color of a penny but i like daisy dolly came to mind tooo though shes a cutie


----------



## foreverandalways (Jun 16, 2009)

oh she is so beautiful
Maybe something very unique 
i was thinking...
belle(not very unique BUT Hey its beautiful)
sonya
or like a show name 
"Fly with Me" 
because of the balloon mark
once you come to a decision please keep me posted on how everything goes


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

happygoose123 said:


> aww i just thought of something lol!! her strip on her head looks like a dandelion!!! i love dandelions!!! you could call her dandelion!!! i like that, its pretty haha!!!


Same! Maybe you could call her Dandy? Although I also really like Smrobs' suggestion of Tara Loon, i thought that really suited her.
She is a gorgeous girl, and good on you for taking her in!


----------



## BoBimble (Apr 16, 2009)

The horse in dreamer is called Soñador i think! I liked the name River, or going on the river theme, how about Delta?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

shes so cute! first thgn that came to my midn was harlequin honestly lol. i love the last pic


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ahhh! i love all of them!
katie-one of the reasons im getting her is becasue she was at the ranch when jiff was still healthy and well, and he LOVED HER. everytime he would walk next to her they would whinny to eachother and put there heads together

haha i love all the names!
hmm..i need help with show names too!
"fly with me" is really really really really cute!

names that my friends gave me are:
garnet
lucy
pranca(like prancer with an "A" at the end)
bandy(cuz she banished my heart..show name would be like "allies red bandy"-daddy came up with this one)
hezekiah
kiah
roxy


ahh this is so hard!


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

she is so pretty!

she looks like a Sedona, or Amber


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Skito, luckey, chaney, misty, star, blazer, blaze, bebe, bev, shadowfax(i love that one), precious, jodie, keeta, karma.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Shadowfax is a good one for show.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww! im gunna go see her right now so ill have more pics up!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

whats her personalitly like? I like kira, bug, flora, sarita (means princess) roana (means reddish brown skin) montana, sabana (from the open plain) testa rossa (red head in italian)


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

honey,sweetheart ,lily,tilly (till for short), grace, Quietmoon and donna-marra
hope you like one and angelsgrace like my user ( i like it you could call her grace/ gracie.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

How about Lark ?


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Lark as in Medow Lark


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww! holy moly! this is so hard to choose!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

She's really cute! I like Terra and Daisy for names.
She kinda reminds me of a few horses we've had over the years, Sally, Sadie, Abby, and Tasia!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think i have an awesome show name:!

Shadowfax Fuego(pernounced: fwago, the "a" says itself).
(im obsesed with that name) Fuego means fire


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Another name I thought of for her, based on her color is Ruby.


----------



## I Heart Hershey (Jul 13, 2009)

I also like the loon idea but spell it Luna. I think the blaze looks like a spoon! But I don't know how to make that a cute name, lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like "River" 

Maybe "Grace", "Piper", or "Starstrike"


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

Mazey because of the blaze on her nose


----------

